# Rooibos Tea and IBS-D



## catpeter15 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have recently heard that Rooibos african tea helps IBS-D. Has anyone found that to be true? If so, what brand do you drink? I would like to buy plain Rooibos tea without anything added into it.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

It was one of the very first things I tried about 20years ago-sorry-it did nothing for me.


----------



## jazz bass (Mar 27, 2010)

I randomly bought some the other day, but have yet to brew any. Had no clue, I'll give it a try and see if it makes any difference.


----------

